# na after the predicate verb



## Change1031

Just wondering if there is a difference between *Pupunta na kami sa aklatan *and *Pupunta kami sa aklatan*?

By now, I kinda know the function of the na modifier in adjective before a noun and in psuedo-verb like gusto, but I just don't understand it in this sentence.


----------



## onj-onj26

The "Na" modifier used in that context denotes an action/process that is about to happen or happening now. Remember that its meaning depends heavily on the tense of the verb used. For *Pupunta na kami sa aklatan*, the "Na" here means: *We are about to go to the library *or* We are now going to the library*. "Na" exemplifies the urgency of the action, unlike in *Pupunta kami sa aklatan*, where a time frame isn't clearly specified. Will we go to the library later? or in the afternoon? or tomorrow?


----------



## Change1031

So, would the "na" modifier apply to other aspect, as well?

*Pumupunta na kami sa aklatan*
or
*Pumunta na kami aklatan.*


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> So, would the "na" modifier apply to other aspect, as well?
> 
> *Pumupunta na kami sa aklatan We are already going to the library.*
> or
> *Pumunta na kami sa aklatan. We already went to the library.*


Yes.
Think of _na_ as the adverb _already._


----------



## Change1031

Thank you. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Change1031

I just want to confirm. After a brief research, jumping back and forth between various grammar rules, "na" is basically an adverb of time. This is what I concluded:

Completed verb + na = already (an action that was finished a moment ago)
Incomplete verb + na = now (an ongoing action that is still continuing at the moment)
Contemplated verb + na = about to (an action that will start a moment later)


----------



## DotterKat

Correct.


----------

